# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ~*¤¨¤¨• ذكريات رحيل ...تصاميم •¨¤¨¤*~

## هديل

~*¤¨¤¨• ذكريات رحيل ...تصاميم •¨¤¨¤*~

السلام عليكم

حابة اقدم اليوم بين ايديكم تصاميم بعنوان ذكريات رحيل








اتمنى يعجبوكم
تحياتي لكم

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الصراحه التصاميم ماعليهم اي كلام*
*كلهم كلهم على بعضهم حليون*
*مشكوره خيتو* 
* وسلمت اناملكِ*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## همس المشااعر

نصاميم في قمة الروووووووووووعة
تسلمي غاليتي هديل على هالتصاميم 
وسلمت اناملك الحلوه على هيك ابداع حلو 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
وماننحرم منك يارب 
بنتظار جديدك دوما
                                   تحياتي 
                                     همس المشااعر

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

..السلآم عليكم و رحمـة الله و بركاتـــه .. 

تصاميم روعـــــة عن جد .. ذوق ما شاء الله
تسلمي عزيزتي هديل على هالطرح .. و ننتظر جديدك .. 

تحيـاتي لك .. طوق الياسمين

----------


## زهرة الاحلام

مع إن التصاميم موضوعها حزن وهم وفراق 
بس الواحد يشوفها قمه الروعه 
يعطيك العافيه 
بإنتظار المزيد

----------


## إيلاف

*~ ( هـــديـــل ) ~
إبداعاتكِ المتواصله مازالت تعجبني كثيرا ..
تصاميم متميزة للغاية رسمتها ريشة فنانه تنفرد برووعة اسلوبها ..
عجزت عن إيجاد كلمات تليق بسحر ماتصنعي ..
إلا أنني لا أعجز عن تسجيل إعجابي بتصاميمكِ العذبة ..
تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

الله الله الله 

التصاميم  رائعه وأكثر 

الله لا يحرمنا منك

----------


## حبك مضى

ما شــاء الله عليك والله ...

مبدعه .. تصميم في غاية الروعه

----------


## هديل

> *الصراحه التصاميم ماعليهم اي كلام*
> *كلهم كلهم على بعضهم حليون*
> *مشكوره خيتو* 
> *وسلمت اناملكِ*
> *يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
> *بانتظار جديدكِ*
> *تحياتي...*
> *ضحكوووه*



حليت دنياتك اختي الضحكة البريئة

ومشكورة عزيزتي على التواجد الرائع

نورتي

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

> نصاميم في قمة الروووووووووووعة
> تسلمي غاليتي هديل على هالتصاميم 
> وسلمت اناملك الحلوه على هيك ابداع حلو 
> ربي يعطيك الف عافية 
> وماننحرم منك يارب 
> بنتظار جديدك دوما
> تحياتي 
> همس المشااعر



الا روع تواجدك ياللغلا هموس

نورتي حبيبتي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> ..السلآم عليكم و رحمـة الله و بركاتـــه .. 
> 
> تصاميم روعـــــة عن جد .. ذوق ما شاء الله
> تسلمي عزيزتي هديل على هالطرح .. و ننتظر جديدك .. 
> 
> تحيـاتي لك .. طوق الياسمين



وعليكم السلام والرحمة

الا روع تواجدك عزيزتي طوق الياسمين

نورتي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> مع إن التصاميم موضوعها حزن وهم وفراق 
> بس الواحد يشوفها قمه الروعه 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> بإنتظار المزيد



الا روع تواجد خيتي زهرة الاحلام

مشكورة على التواجد الرائع

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

> *~ ( هـــديـــل ) ~*
> *إبداعاتكِ المتواصله مازالت تعجبني كثيرا ..*
> *تصاميم متميزة للغاية رسمتها ريشة فنانه تنفرد برووعة اسلوبها ..*
> *عجزت عن إيجاد كلمات تليق بسحر ماتصنعي ..*
> *إلا أنني لا أعجز عن تسجيل إعجابي بتصاميمكِ العذبة ..*
> *تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*



وانا اعجز عن تسجيل شكري لكِ ولكلماتكِ الاكثر من رائعة

ولكن اقل مايقال هو الشكر لكِ ولقلمكِ العذب 

اشكركِ غاليتي ايلاف على تواصلكِ الدائم 

لاتعلمين مدى سعادتي عندما أرى تعقيبك على احد تصاميمي وهذه ليست مجاملة

نورتي ياللغلا

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> الله الله الله 
> 
> التصاميم رائعه وأكثر 
> 
> الله لا يحرمنا منك



الاروع تواجد عزيزتي أمل الظهور 

اشكرك عزيزتي على الرد الرائع 

نورتي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> ما شــاء الله عليك والله ...
> 
> مبدعه .. تصميم في غاية الروعه



تسلمي عزيزتي حبك مضى على التواجد الرائع

الاروع مرورك ياللغلا

نورتي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## صمت الجروح

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامـ



تسلمـ ايدك خيتو والله كلهم روعة ويجننوا


بإنتظار الجديد دوماً 



أختكم : صمــــ الجروح ـــتـ ...

----------


## **جوان**

مشاء الله عليكي اختي 

هديل التصاميم روعه

الله يخليش دوم في تقدم دائم

----------

